# Transformer movie teaser site up.



## Danny (Jun 9, 2006)

its counting down to when the teaser trailer is in cinemas.

oh did I mention I just creamed my pants? I think I did


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2006)

But this is the movie that can't be good, remember?


----------



## Danny (Jun 9, 2006)

no this movie will rock


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

Danny said:
			
		

> no this movie will rock


Yeah, I agree with you.

Why can't it be good?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2006)

It was the title of the first thread about this movie. "The movie that can't be good".

I don't think it's going to be that good, I mean CGI robots?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> It was the title of the first thread about this movie. "The movie that can't be good".
> 
> I don't think it's going to be that good, I mean CGI robots?


Well, maybe it didn't work for _Robots_... but this is different.

C'mon CrazyMoron... you haven't even seen a trailer yet.  Don't make any judgements until you have more to look at.


----------



## AsunA (Jun 9, 2006)

Well.. it's director is Michael Bay, if I'm correct?

*points @ The Island*


----------



## Sieg (Jun 9, 2006)

I'll wait for the movie before making any assumptions, but an actual trailer would have been nice.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm just kidding around, that was the thread title of another thread.

Anyway, I don't judge something until I see or play it first, usually.

But even I know this movie will suck.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I'm just kidding around, that was the thread title of another thread.
> 
> Anyway, I don't judge something until I see or play it first, usually.
> 
> But even I know this movie will suck.


No, you really _don't_ know.  You can make an assumption, but you don't know until you see it.


----------



## Sieg (Jun 9, 2006)

Lets take bets on the movie


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't understand is that its says 25 more days yet it says July 2007 WTF


----------



## crazymtf (Jun 9, 2006)

Never liked transformers but it was a nice site so i'll check the trailer.


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

Deadpool said:
			
		

> I don't understand is that its says 25 more days yet it says July 2007 WTF


Twenty-five more days until the trailer hits theaters.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't know how I feel about this. On one hand, it's Transformers, but on the other hand there seems to be a lot of human characters involved. And human characters havien't been portrayed well since G1. Just as long as it doesn't end up being anything like Armada, I suppose.


----------



## Tapp Zaddaz (Jun 9, 2006)

excellence153 said:
			
		

> Twenty-five more days until the trailer hits theaters.


They are counting down the time until the trailer will come out? Whats the point in that?


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> They are counting down the time until the trailer will come out? Whats the point in that?


They must be really proud of it.

P.S.  I REALLY like your sig.


----------



## Orochix (Jun 9, 2006)

What are we talking about???


----------



## excellence153 (Jun 9, 2006)

Orochix said:
			
		

> What are we talking about???


...

The site for the upcoming _Transformers_ movie.


----------



## Danny (Jun 10, 2006)

umm its not all CGI robots. they are using real Robotics aswell


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jun 10, 2006)

Tapp Zaddaz said:
			
		

> They are counting down the time until the trailer will come out? Whats the point in that?


I wnat some of that in ur sigg yo!!!


----------



## DeathsLittleDoll (Jun 10, 2006)

**twitches, swoons, is in love with*

At the san diego comic con last year they had a full scale Optimus in semi truck transformed mode...it was covered in a tarp thou, promoting the movie...and it had Arcee mudflaps! You know, she was sitting in the classic neekid girl pose?*


----------



## Danny (Jun 10, 2006)

yeah I saw that XD well pictures.

anyway Ive seen some set photos the tanks used for the cons are decked out!!! and the decepticon police car rocks XD


----------



## Viciousness (Jun 10, 2006)

I dont see it being better than the first transformer movie even if Spielberg is directing it. But it should be exciting and hopefully allow room for sequels. As for the humans sucking since G1, thats not entirely true. Superlink did a good job I thought in the japanese version (but if thats what they called armada in the us I guess you got it anyway), but dubbed voices for kids are ussually annoying.

Now what movie is it premeiring with I wonder? Maybe I should wait till after July 4th to see Superman and maybe Ill catch it. If they dont play the old themesong at all in the movie or an updated version Ill be pissed. Then again maybe it will be like Godzilla (84) and have a new darker score and the sequel will start off with the old tune, and get more cheers since it was worth the wait.


----------



## Danny (Jun 11, 2006)

HA! Armada is Micron Legend in Japan. and Superlink is Energon in the US!

and according to rumors this is planned to be 3 movies


----------



## Death (Jun 14, 2006)

3 movies? How?


----------



## Danny (Jun 15, 2006)

well you get a budget. then soem cameras...then you "film"  and you do it 3 times!


----------



## gaaraluv4me (Jun 15, 2006)

i think it was ok but my opinion


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 15, 2006)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> I dont see it being better than the first transformer movie even if Spielberg is directing it. But it should be exciting and hopefully allow room for sequels. As for the humans sucking since G1, thats not entirely true. Superlink did a good job I thought in the japanese version (but if thats what they called armada in the us I guess you got it anyway), but dubbed voices for kids are ussually annoying.



The kids in Armada, while not as directionless as the brat in Car Robot, were still annoying then they tried to compensate by bludgeoning you over the head with how much of a badass Kicker was supposed to be. I do want the movie (and the franchise) to do well, but the recent series of anime haven't really been to my taste.


----------



## Bleach Me (Jun 15, 2006)

That robot eye is sooo cool...  I want it now, maybe someone already stole it and put it up on BT!  

_Runs to check with out a chance in hell!_


----------



## Seany (Jun 16, 2006)

Looks pretty good. I'll be awaiting the trailer.


----------



## Danny (Jun 16, 2006)

I think many of you fail to realise what the hell a teaser is. hell they only just finished filming one of the car chase scenes near hoover dam.


anyway the kids in Armada were useless and stereotypes. kicker was emokid and the kids in galaxy force did stuff so go them. 


GAAAAAAAAAALAXY COOOONVOY!!!!


----------



## MasterFox (Jun 16, 2006)

When this trailer comes out it's probably just gonna be one of those real short "teaser" trailers.  You know, the kind that only last for about 2-4 seconds and only serve to alert you that they're making said movie. Only way I see this not happening is unless they already had that type of trailer out.


----------



## Jink (Jun 16, 2006)

CrazyMoronX said:
			
		

> I mean CGI robots?



Yeah. It'd be better if the robots we're played by humans dressed up in pots and pans.


----------



## little nin (Jun 16, 2006)

^ lol
i dont know, it will probably be ok...


----------



## Deadpool (Jun 16, 2006)

I hope they didn't ruin Starscream..If they do I'll be pissed since Starscream is my favorite character.


----------



## Danny (Jun 17, 2006)

its a whole different continutiy....get your G1 thoughts out of your mind  I know i have


----------



## Sumoni (Jun 17, 2006)

I will wait to see the trailer.....sometimes those can be misleading as well. But....eh. Worth a shot.


----------



## Esupio (Jun 18, 2006)

Just depends what series this is based on O.o
theres so many, theres like 
Energon, Cybertron, Armada and I'm sure there was some other


----------



## Danny (Jun 18, 2006)

...*sigh* its a new concept but the basis of it is Generation 1. you do not make a movie for a popculture icon based on a show made within the last 5 years

this movie is for fans of the 80s series.


----------



## RockBottom (Jun 21, 2006)

Micheal Bay is directing it, that's not good. That acter/kid who's been in a couple movies is in it, and every time I see some info of him from the movie it says that he's STARRING, wtf? The robots are STARRING, he could be canon fodder for all I care.

I told my brother that a good story from them is to have the decepticons kill all the humans in the beginning and the rest of the movie can be total war and destruction, the reason people are going to see the movie.


----------



## Hat Hair (Jun 21, 2006)

This movie is liable to be a mixed bag; the basis may be G1, but I wouldn't be surprised if they mix and match a few things in an attempt to appeal to all the demographics. This movie is definitely going to want ot profit off of the kiddies, so wiping out all humanity is a no-no.


----------



## Chatulio (Jun 23, 2006)

NOS even has a picture that proves it.

Cgi sample i found looks cool i will wait for teh trailer to go OMFG!1!!111


----------



## O-ushi (Jun 29, 2006)

The Announcment Teaser Trailer is now available at the movie website.


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 30, 2006)

The trailer was kind of scary....


----------



## Gambitz (Jun 30, 2006)

i cant view the trailer


----------



## Suzumebachi (Jun 30, 2006)

Here's the trailer on Youtube:

Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Seany (Jun 30, 2006)

Hmm an interesting trailer. I wanna see one of these guys transform!


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 1, 2006)

ok umm well..shit i gotta go wipe my pants out. brb


----------



## 4OkageOfTheLeaf (Jul 1, 2006)

dude if ratchet, ironhide, prowl, and optimus dont kick ass some1s gonna die


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Jul 1, 2006)

Michael Bay!


----------



## Hat Hair (Jul 4, 2006)

Too vague, though obviously that was the point. I would have liked to see something more definite.


----------



## Potentialflip (Jul 4, 2006)

That was such a tease. The barely showed anything that would get me that excited as some have.


----------



## Slips (Jul 4, 2006)

Trailer didnt show um well anything. I don't have the highest hopes for this but you never know


----------



## mcraemit (Jul 4, 2006)

To me the trailer does not tell that much or sow us wat they look like so i will have to see an other trailer to see if i want to watch it the movie i really want to see now is supermanreturns!!!


----------



## Deranged (Jul 4, 2006)

the teaser is very good (and somewhat evil)

I saw some visual tests a while ago as well, the ones for Ultra Magnus and some Mini... very nice tranformations for those... i really cant wait to see this in the cinemas when it comes out


----------

